

Ask HN: Self-employee or start a company? - __xtrimsky

I do some contracting for different companies (web development, linux administration).<p>So far I&#x27;ve been self-employed and just getting checks in my name.
Recently I have done some contracting for a company, and the manager told me he finds it weird that I don&#x27;t have my own company.<p>I was wondering, are there any advantages of creating my own company ? I&#x27;m not looking for any jobs, they come to me, so I don&#x27;t care about people seeing me as a company which is more professional.<p>I&#x27;m wondering more on the tax side, are there any advantages in getting all the money as a company instead of a person ?<p>Thank you for any advice.
======
justintocci
The tax advantages are mostly gone. If you form an llc you get some legal
protection if someone were to sue you. You probably think this is no big deal
and if you own nothing it isn't. The problem happens when you do aquire
something of value and it can happen unexpectedly. I recommend you contact a
lawyer.

------
Blahah
Which country are you in?

~~~
__xtrimsky
USA, New York

